# a que vale la pena



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"¿Qué te parece?" susurró Corso concentrado en la expresión de la joven.
¿A que vale la pena subir todas esas escaleras? (Luz Gabás)

¿Qué significa "a que"? ¿Viene de "a que sí"?


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

Du bist wie immer zu knapp mit dem Kontext.

Saludos,


----------



## ayuda?

¿*A que* vale la pena…subir todas esas escaleras? [algo extra]
Es como decir: 
¿*Para qué*  molestarse en…..subir todas las escaleras? [más con referencia al futuro—así como *a qué,* a mi juicio] 
¿*Por qué* molestarse en….. subir todas las escaleras?

=Clarificación adicional [interpretación de toda la frase]:
¿Cuál es el propósito de subir todas las escaleras?...que no vale la pena.
Lo juzga como poco útil como para valer la pena.  

=Meines Erachtens bedeute „*a que“**à* zu welchem Zweck/aus welchem Grund/warum:
Wie z.B.,Warum sollte man sich gerade darum kümmern...die ganze Treppe hinaufzusteigen...das ist nicht der Mühe wert/das lohnt sich kaum.

*=**Nota:* A toda pregunta con la palabra *que* se le hace falta poner la tilde [*qué*] para poner en claro que es una pregunta y no otra cosa, ¿sabes?

Espero que comprendas lo que trato de explicar.
Saludos


----------



## DanielaKlein

Pues  sólo he copiado el texto. En el libro pone sin tilde. Aquí un poco más del contexto:

En esos momentos deseó saber más de la historia del valle. "¿Qué te parece?" susurró Corso concentrado en la expresión de la joven.
"¿A que vale la pena subir tas esa escaleras?" Brianda asintió con la cabeza sin apartar la mirada del horizonte.

Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> En esos momentos deseó saber más de la historia del valle. "¿Qué te parece?" susurró Corso concentrado en la expresión de la joven.
> "¿A que vale la pena subir todas esas escaleras?" Brianda asintió con la cabeza sin apartar la mirada del horizonte.


Daniela, wo sind sie während des Gesprächs? Sind sie auf einer Anhöhe? Was geschah danach? Vielleicht sind sie die Treppe hinaufgestiegen? So wie das jetzt steht, d. h. mit ein bisschen mehr Kontext (Palabras clave: valle, asintió, horizonte), verstehe ich, dass eine Person eine andere zum Wetten einlädt: Wetten wir, dass es sich lohnt, die Treppe hochzusteigen (eventuell um etwas besser sehen zu können).


Saludos,


----------



## ayuda?

Querida Daniela,
En cuanto a la tilde sobre la letra *e* [*qué*] en este caso: 
Yo, así como *kunvla*, creo que hay que ponerle la tilde—no hay otro remedio. 
Pero eso es mi forma de verlo. A veces es cuestión de una errata, o del autor o bien de la editorial.
Sin embargo no lo sé todo. Y siempre mantengo una actitud abierta.
Lo importante es que lo hayas apuntado bien.
Puede que un hispano nos pueda confirmar aquello, si todavía tienes una duda.


----------



## kunvla

No es así, *ayuda?* El _que_ en _¿A que...?_ [o _¡A que...!_] (Elipsis de _¿Qué te apuestas a que...?_) no lleva tilde. DRAE:


> *a**2**.* *23.* prep. Precede a la conjunción _que_ en fórmulas interrogativas con una idea implícita de apuesta o desafío. _¡A que no te atreves!_ _¿A que no lo sabes?_


Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

En el contexto acaban de subir una torre.
Otro hispanohablante me explicó que "a que" tendría el sentido  de "la verdad que" o algo así


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

> *¡A que...!* [o *¿A que...?*]. Expresión (probablemente elipsis de "que te apuestas a que...") con que se muestra convencimiento, que se opone a la duda o negativa de otros, de que ocurrirá lo que se expresa a continuación: "¡A que llueve esta tarde!", "¡A que te caes!". A veces envuelve temor: "¡A que no le encontramos en casa!". Y otras veces, sobre todo en frases negativas, incitación o desafio: "¡A que no se lo dices a él!".
> _Diccionario de uso del español (DUE)_, María Moliner


Saludos,


----------

